# Redplate Amps



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

i spent a few hours with the RedPlate guys. Warm guys and love to talk gear and other. I spent quite a bit of time playing the EL35 platform amps Magica and Blackline.

Redplate are known for their Fender style amps and I owned a Chuck D'Aloia signature amp a few years ago. In the last few years, they added EL34 platforms and....they sound incredible. I've been looking for an EL34 amp for some time and had looked at the Magica about a year ago. I spent a lot of time with the Magica and was ready to pull the plastic out and the owner Henry said I should also try the Blackline. 

The Magica is a rock & roll machine while the Blackline can also do the Dumple thing. They are both fantastic amps; three button footswitch, clean and Drive channels can be boosted, mid or gain switch that drives the amp., FX loop that works great, power switch down from 50 to 18W, single coil and humbucker voicing switch. I was blown away by both amps. In the end, I decided to go with the Blackline.

The only question now is: British Racing Green or Elephant or Rhino Black tolex?

Ps. I was listening to the new Allen Hinds album this morning and the guys told me that Hinds' amp is the Blackline. Fate!

Henry and Keith in the photos


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Green.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice. I had a chance to get one of these for a very reasonable price a couple of years ago, should have grabbed it.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

And green for me as well. Wish I had ordered my Matchless in green.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zdogma said:


> And green for me as well. Wish I had ordered my Matchless in green.


My Matchless is red which would've been the first choice for the RedPlate.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Alex said:


> My Matchless is red which would've been the first choice for the RedPlate.


Remember the "red guitars" thread? Could start the amp collection...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had the Blackline for a week now - great amp, Clean and Overdrive channels are really nice with separate eq for each channels. The FX loop works really well and the guys at RedPlate built me an adaptor box which enables me to change channels and engage the boost functions via the Fractal FX8.

I've been tweaking away but it sounds really good straight out of the box. Very happy with the Blackline.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

a guy I know in the US raves about Redplate amps, and he knows a lot about amps!!


congrats!


----------



## Jazbo (Dec 4, 2017)

Alex said:


> I've had the Blackline for a week now - great amp, Clean and Overdrive channels are really nice with separate eq for each channels. The FX loop works really well and the guys at RedPlate built me an adaptor box which enables me to change channels and engage the boost functions via the Fractal FX8.
> 
> I've been tweaking away but it sounds really good straight out of the box. Very happy with the Blackline.
> 
> View attachment 78953


Heh Alex..sorry to barge in with you here, but I noticed you had RedPlate build you a box to use your Blackline with a FX8 to access the boost functions....
Did that eliminate having to use their channel switching pedal...? Can't the Fractal itself provide those switching capabilities?
appreciate your time.. I'm considering the same set up....


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Jazbo said:


> Heh Alex..sorry to barge in with you here, but I noticed you had RedPlate build you a box to use your Blackline with a FX8 to access the boost functions....
> Did that eliminate having to use their channel switching pedal...? Can't the Fractal itself provide those switching capabilities?
> appreciate your time.. I'm considering the same set up....


Yes, the midi box eliminates the use of the RedPlate foot switch. You need the midi box for the relays to work the most effective way possible with the FX8.


----------



## Jazbo (Dec 4, 2017)

ok..thank you


----------

